# di fatto la monogamia...



## Rubempré Lucien

Queridos amigos del foro,

estoy traduciendo una obra sobre antropología y me encuentro con la siguiente frase, que creo un anacoluto: ¿me lo podéis confirmar o darme una versión (sin forzar demasiado) que tenga sentido? Agradecido quedo:

"Al fine de garantire l'obbedienza della donna, di fatto la monogamia -istituzione il cui statuto nell'induismo non era così definito- si immaginò una certa forma di antropologia primordiale che stabiliva un legame fra due esseri umani."

Traduzco: 'Con la finalidad de garantizar la obediencia de la mujer, de hecho [¿quizá está aquí el problema?] la monogamia -[...]- se imaginó una cierta forma de antropología primordial que establecía un vínculo entre dos seres humanos."

LR


----------



## sabrinita85

Rubempré said:


> Queridos amigos del foro,
> 
> estoy traduciendo una obra sobre antropología y me encuentro con la siguiente frase, que creo un anacoluto: ¿me lo podéis confirmar o darme una versión (sin forzar demasiado) que tenga sentido? Agradecido quedo:
> 
> "Al fine de garantire l'obbedienza della donna, di fatto la monogamia -istituzione il cui statuto nell'induismo non era così definito- si immaginò una certa forma di antropologia primordiale che stabiliva un legame fra due esseri umani."
> 
> Traduzco: 'Con la finalidad de garantizar la obediencia de la mujer, de hecho [¿quizá está aquí el problema?] -[...] se imaginó una cierta forma de antropología primordial que establecía un vínculo entre dos seres humanos."
> 
> LR



Qué pasa con la monogamia?

A ver te digo lo que escribiría yo:

_...de hecho la monogamia -institución cuyo estatuto en el hinduismo no se definía así- ...._

Aunque no sé si está bien.


----------



## Rubempré Lucien

Perdona, Sabrinita, me lo había saltado (ya lo he corregido), pero no era ese el problema. El problema está en si exite un sentido entre las dos partes de la frase (antes y después de la coma); además de que no le veo sentido a "monogamia" como sujeto del verbo después de los guiones...

¿Cómo lo ves?

Gracias,

LR


----------



## irene.acler

Rubempré said:


> "Al fine di garantire l'obbedienza della donna, di fatto la monogamia -istituzione il cui statuto nell'induismo non era così definito- si immaginò una certa forma di antropologia primordiale che stabiliva un legame fra due esseri umani."
> 
> Traduzco: 'Con la finalidad de garantizar la obediencia de la mujer, de hecho [¿quizá está aquí el problema?] la monogamia -[...]- se imaginó una cierta forma de antropología primordial que establecía un vínculo entre dos seres humanos."
> 
> LR


 
No me acaba de convencer una parte de la frase. Dices "de hecho la monogamia [...] se imaginó una cierta forma de.."..¿qué significa? Es que ya la versión italiana no está tan clara, en mi opinión.

En cuanto a la frase que te crea problemas, mi intento: _de hecho la monogamia -institución cuyo estatuto no estaba definido de esta manera en el hinduismo-..._

EDIT: ah, bien, efectivamente es lo que estaba pensando, Rumempré..yo no veo la conexión, a decir verdad.


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm a ver, yo lo veo "dividido" así el periodo:

*"Al fine de garantire l'obbedienza della donna, di fatto la monogamia -istituzione il cui statuto nell'induismo non era così definito- si immaginò una certa forma di antropologia primordiale che stabiliva un legame fra due esseri umani."

*Lo de rosa lo veo como una información más del violeta. Y lo de verde, bueno, es la frase.
No he entendido muy bien si es eso lo que querías saber.


----------



## Antpax

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhm a ver, yo lo veo "dividido" así el periodo:
> 
> *"Al fine de garantire l'obbedienza della donna, di fatto la monogamia -istituzione il cui statuto nell'induismo non era così definito- si immaginò una certa forma di antropologia primordiale che stabiliva un legame fra due esseri umani."*
> 
> El de rosa lo veo como una explicación del violeta. Y lo de verde, bueno, es la frase.
> No he entendido muy bien si es eso lo que querías saber.


 
Hola:

La verdad es que la frase tiene tela. Yo diría que tienes toda la razón, que es eso. Quizá se entienda mejor si lo ponemos en otro orden:

"Con el objetivo de garantizar la obediencia de la mujer, se imaginó una cierta forma de antropología primordial que establecía un vínculo entre dos seres humanos, de hecho (lo que se instauró fue) la monogamia, institución que en...".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## sabrinita85

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> La verdad es que la frase tiene tela. Yo diría que tienes toda la razón, que es eso. Quizá se entienda mejor si lo ponemos en otro orden:
> 
> "Con el objetivo de garantizar la obediencia de la mujer, se imaginó una cierta forma de antropología primordial que establecía un vínculo entre dos seres humanos, de hecho (lo que se instauró fue) la monogamia, institución que en...".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Me parece perfecto!


----------



## Rubempré Lucien

La verdad es que tela tiene y la única explicación que le encuentro es la que habéis dado: lo que ahora me queda decidir es si lo dejo como me recomendáis o conservo la confsa estructura italiana (que sería lo justo, ¿no?).

¡Gracias en todo caso!

LR


----------



## irene.acler

Yo personalmente cambiaría la estructura como ha dicho Ant, porque al fin y al cabo la frase tiene que tener sentido. Si la versión italiana es un poco enrevesada, pues tendrías que simplificarla para que se entienda bien.


----------



## Rubempré Lucien

irene.acler said:


> Yo personalmente cambiaría la estructura como ha dicho Ant, porque al fin y al cabo la frase tiene que tener sentido. Si la versión italiana es un poco enrevesada, pues tendrías que simplificarla para que se entienda bien.


 
Pero si el autor es enrevesado y el libro es enrevesado (es el caso), habrá que respetar el estilo, ¿no crees?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Es que no sé si se entendería si la dejamos con el orden italiano. Si nos ponemos a cambiarla también puedes decir.

"De hecho, la monogamia (institución que en...) se imaginó como una cierta forma de antropología primordial que establecía un vínculo entre dos seres humanos, con el objetivo de garantizar la obediencia de la mujer"

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Rubempré Lucien

Muchísimas gracias de nuevo: es una versión fantástica, Ant.

Saludos a todos y gracias de nuevo,

LR


----------



## sabrinita85

Bueno, en estos casos piensa en quien va dirigido el texto.
Si el un público "medio" igual habría que aclarar el periodo; por el contrario, si piensas que un profesional es el que va a leerlo, probablemente no tendrá muchas dificultades.


----------



## irene.acler

Rubempré said:


> Pero si el autor es enrevesado y el libro es enrevesado (es el caso), habrá que respetar el estilo, ¿no crees?


 
Es verdad, por lo general hay que respetar el estilo del autor. Pero, efectivamente, también hay que tener en cuenta el público lector.
Además, frases enrevesadas como la que has puesto dificultan mucho la lectura, y en el ámbito de la traducción siempre se procura facilitar al lector.


----------



## 0scar

No se si dieron cuenta que ese _de hecho_ significa _de hecho y no de derecho.

_Resumiendo dice:_
La monogomia de hecho [y no de derecho] estableció un vínculo que garantizaba la obediencia de la mujer.


_


----------



## Neuromante

¿Puedo diferirir?
Creo que está identificando la monogamia con la dependencia de la mujer y que para la estructura básica de la frase podría suprimirse Que lo del hinduísmo es una aclaración *dentro *de una aclaración.

"Al fine de garantire l'obbedienza della donna, di fatto la monogamia -istituzione il cui statuto nell'induismo non era così definito- si immaginò una certa forma di antropologia primordiale che stabiliva un legame fra due esseri umani."

Con el fin de garantizar la obediencia de la mujer, en práctica/realidad la monogamia institución...-(  ;  ) se imaginó (Preferiría _concibió_) una cierta antropología...

Creo que el problema es que falta ese punto y coma que he añadido por mi cuenta


----------



## rudmi

sabrinita85 said:


> Bueno, en estos casos piensa *en quien* *va* dirigido el texto.


 

Sbaglio o si dice *"a quién va" *?

Editando: penso che antax abbia dato l'informazione giusta che un hispano debba capire, a prescindere "del enredo italiano" Cioè, se in italiano il testo è poco chiaro al intendimento del italiano medio, perchè dobbiamo fare lo stesso nella traduzione con un hispano? Non si tratta di mancanza di rispetto per il lavoro altrui, senno di chiarezza.
Al meno, così credo


----------



## irene.acler

rudmi said:


> Sbaglio o si dice *"a quién va" *?
> 
> Editando: penso che antpax abbia dato l'informazione giusta che un hispano debba capire, a prescindere "del enredo italiano" Cioè, se in italiano il testo è poco chiaro per un italiano medio, perché dobbiamo fare lo stesso nella traduzione con un hispano? Non si tratta di mancanza di rispetto per il lavoro altrui, ma di chiarezza.
> Almeno, così credo


 
Ti ho corretto due tre cosette. 
Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda, credo che "en" vada bene perché è retta dal verbo "pensar" (pensar EN), e giustamente va con l'accento.


----------



## sabrinita85

rudmi said:


> Sbaglio o si dice *"a quién va" *?



Mah, boh, infatti ci ho pensato su, prima di scriverlo.
Ho scelto EN perché PENSAR regge la preposizione EN.

Ma un _hispano _può sciogliermi ogni dubbio, cosicché accetto spiegazioni grammaticali!


----------



## rudmi

A casa mia, dove si parla Italo- Mexicano, comunque diciamo "a quién". Ma non è detto che sia corretto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Perfetto, immagino si dica così, non ne ero sicura!
Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Nos salim os del tema, pero:
Creo que se dice
"Piensa a quien va dirigido" 
"Piensa en a quien va dirigido" 

Hay un matiz.
En el primer caso la persona es en lo que "piensas", en el segundo la persona está ya decidida y estás pensando en las implicaciones de que vaya dirijido a ella.


Si pusieras "Piensa en quienva dirigido" se trataria de la persona la que va dirigida hacia algo


----------



## 0scar

Es _ pensar a quien va dirigido _o_ pensar en quién va a ser dirigido._

No estoy muy seguro sobre el acento.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, creo que el acento debería ponerse, porque parece ser interrogativa indirecta.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Nota della moderazione:


> Amici,
> Vi rammento che questa discussione tratta il tema precisato nel messaggio #1.
> Per questioni non attinenti vi prego di aprire, come consuetudine, nuove discussioni.
> 
> Grazie per la vostra collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------

